# Am I protected?



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Below is a list of security software I have. Am I protected or should I add anything?

1) Norton Internet Security 2005
2) K9 Web Protection
3) Ad-Aware SE Personal
4) Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4 with TeaTimer and SD-Helper enabled


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

Just because you wear a condom and have sex with a ***** doesn't mean your not going to get an STD. j/k Norton 2005 that is pretty old school stuff I am not a moderator just adding some ideas you might want to consider joing a beta team with trend Micro (google trend micro beta) and sign up for their 2007 beta then after you test it for them they sometimes give you a free copy. The only real comment from your post I had is make sure everything is up to date from microsoft and norton. But look into betas check out ideas.live.com.. They have a beta called ONECARE. which is good if you can still get it for free.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I recommend using:

Spyware Guard
Spyware Blaster
Cleanup!
Windows Defender
Panda Active scan along with your Norton


----------



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

I would also suggest getting a good firewall program such as zonealarm or sygate.


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

Geekgirl do you remember that one program you gave me when I was trying to clean a friends computer and ended up reformatting it that one time about a year ago. It was a real good trojan scanner I don't think the program exist anymore but it was a killer suite of sub programs. Do you remember the name?


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

Final note when you surf the internet your gonna find sharks some bite and others just bump you. The best idea is to stay away from feeding frenzies and places that infect your system. If it is too good to be treu AKA free software from like illegal warez and turrents your gonna get bit. Just swim past the Lifeguard a couple times. Geekgirl does know her stuff I grant her that but their are so many holes in every operating system that one hater exploits and distros the code we all have downtime.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Want protection against malware? Get this: http://www.getmyaura.com/
The best I have seen. As for Norton, yes, it protects, but it is very bloated. When your subscription runs out, don't renew, get something else. I like Trend Micro's PC-cillin, Norman Antivirus, and NOD32.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Or AVG Free, since there's really no need to pay for personal AV protection. :smile:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry Ritespeed Im lucky if I remember what I did yesterday let alone remember the program I gave you to use :laugh: :laugh: 

I agree with johnwill, why pay for one when you can use AVG which IMO is better than Norton or McAfee :sayyes:


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

I remember the program TDS-3 that was the tool of tools for tools! yeah America tied in the world cup.... BTW GG can I have my status as noob changed? To enthusiast? I liked that? Also have you checked out Suse 10.1 in KDE (linux) not bad at al for a non gamer operating system with tons of stuff! BTW I adore you.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

ahhhh...TDS-3, I remember now :grin: 


:laugh: :laugh: enthusiast would be a perfect status name for you 

Nope havent cheked out Suse 10.1

Thanks for your kind words :sayyes:


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I agree about the AV and Firewall. However, for AntiSpyware Windows defender does not work for me. I hate it. I will either stick with Spybot and Adaware or buy Spy Sweeper. Also, I heard PC-cillin stinks. Is Panda TruPrevent good? or any other Panda product?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

A friend swears by Panda, learn it and use its full features


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Geekgirl, you know how you have "Always back up your registry....... " after every post. How do I do that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The underlined part is a link :wink: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...t&ExpandSection=1,2&Src=sec_doc_nam#_Section1

EDIT: Or do you want to know how to add a comment to your own posts?
Go to User CP at the top of the page, then click Edit Signature in the left panel


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

How to add comment that shows up every time I post without having to type it. Example: " Ad-Aware SE :: Spybot Search & Destroy ::" Like yours: You have to two banners


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You are not authorized to place banners in your sig, but you may ask Ried if you can place the active links in there. Im not positive if that is permitted either.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

When am I aloud too. Can I put: "Ad-Aware :: Spybot :: AVG :: ZoneAlarm
If we have helped you in any way, please consider donating." In my sig?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Ask tetonbob or Ried


----------



## fwwizards (Jun 29, 2006)

are this thread still open?...tssecure, you're doing something wrong!
installing bunch of those software firewall can just slowdown your system,
just install SP2 and activate the SP2 firewall and run spy bot and hijack
once and a while and don't goto porno site  and your safe..

GeekGirl, help me with my problem it is posted in XP Thread.TY!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

fwwizards, you are offering harmful advise. First off, Norton is the only thing I see that would slow down tssecure's system. Secondly, HiJackThis is a powerful tool, MAJOR DAMAGE CAN BE DONE TO YOUR SYSTEM IF THIS TOOL IS USED INCORRECTLY. Plz do not telling/Suggest that anyone use this program without knowing his/her technical background first.


----------



## fwwizards (Jun 29, 2006)

GeekGirl, I just tell the truth and nothing but the truth!! those
firewall softwares are not working!! they just want your money!
i've seen a lot of pc's with those kinds of firewall protections but
at the end of the day they are still have spyware,malaware trojan
etc.,..as the saying goes..KISS keep it simple s#$#%@...run sp2 firewall,
Grisoft FreeAVG and don't install any unwanted executable files and don't 
goto crackz and porno site! thats it! you will be safe!


----------

